# MaxMini.EU - Combat Armour & Packs (Imperial Guard)



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello!

Thought i'd share this with you guys, a couple of conversion pieces I picked up from http://www.maxmini.eu/store/ for use with my Imperial Guard. Below are pictures fresh out of the box...











Now to break them down individually...

First up we have:

*Combat Armour Torso*










On the front of it you have flak armour that looks almost identical to the normal Cadian flak except it has a couple of webbing pouches going down the sides. 

On the back you have a few larger 'assault' type pouches and also a collar just like the normal Cadian torsos.

Now modeled by my Cadian Sergeant, I can well see these looking just as good on Catachan models aswell as Cadians. Assembly was simple, no extra modeling required just use as you normally would any other sort of torso. 





























*Backpacks*

Fresh off the sprues you get 10 backpacks, 9 vanilla ones and 1 heavy weapon one (the heavy weapons one just has some ammo stuffed under the top flap). You also get a variety of rolls, canteens and pouches.

To fit them onto a normal Cadian you need to just trim the piece of plastic sticking out of the back of the torso with a knife so it is flat as the backpacks don't have the recess to fit it into like the Vox Packs have - very easy to do, took about 10 seconds.

See below for one fitted to Guardsman. Piles.






























*Summary*

After just assembling a Forge World Scout Salamander (the tank, not the Astartes!) and having to mess around warming up resin and bending it back into place, when these pieces came through the door I was more than impressed. They were solid, no warping, very very little excess that needed trimming before use. And best of all they were cheap! 

Hope this was helpful to someone!

Bayonet


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

If I was doing guard, I would get some, those are damn cool.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye I really like them. I've just ordered a load more, all my already made Guardsmen will have the backpacks added and any new ones I make will have the new torsos so by the end I will have a mix-match of each within each squad/Platoon. 

I'd always hated how plain they looked normally, for normal human troops who will be living in defensive posistions for weeks at a time or patroling out to find the enemy - I always just looked at them and thought "where would you keep extra ammo, water, sleeping system, change of clothes, warm kit, rations etc." I think they look more the part now.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Or, I might even use the combat armour torsos for Veterans... Don't know yet!


----------

